# Disassembly of PM9 Slide



## Roshi

Any one have tips on taking the slide apart? Or shouldn't I attempt it? I have about 500 rounds through mine and at 1000 would like to clean it well.


----------



## hand cannon

Roshi:

It is not difficult to do just follow the directions carefully. Here is a link that contains instructions as a pdf file attachment near the bottom of the page.

HC

http://http://glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=308824&page=2


----------



## Roshi

*Thanks!*

Thanks, exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## kahrinca

Roshi said:


> Any one have tips on taking the slide apart? Or shouldn't I attempt it? I have about 500 rounds through mine and at 1000 would like to clean it well.


I don't see where it's necessary, when you can blow electronic contact cleaner through the striker channel hole, or, if you must, non-chlorinated brake cleaner, and Kahr does not recommend breaking down the slide. Unless you have to do it for personal gratification reasons, don't bother.

There's some threads on this on the kahrtalk forum and more specifically under Tech Talk there.


----------



## cclaxton

I own a PM9 and have put about 500 rounds through it and some reload too (which you should never try...see other Kahr threads here.). 

I have detail-stripped my Kahr upper about 4 times and it is not that hard to do. If I shoot it a lot, I will detail-strip and clean it regularly. Here is why: The extractor design works within a channel going to the back of the slide. That channel gets carbon inside of it and stays there. Oil in the channel also holds the carbon. And, carbon gets behind the extractor arm as well. It cannot be cleaned out without removing the rear piece holding the pin that puts tension on the spring in the channel, which in turn pushes up against the extractor arm. In addition, with those pieces removed, it allows me to clean under the extractor arm and the extractor components. While I am at it, I go ahead and clean and lube the firing mechanism as well as the firing pin block, although they don't usually get that dirty. 

I have a couple of tips:
1) make sure you have a stable table that has a clean work area and a work tray to prevent the tiny pins and springs from rolling off the table. I use an old cafeteria tray. 
2) Have a good magnifier and good light over your work area so you can inspect the small parts, and clean them. 
3) Use compressed air very carefully to avoid blowing the small pieces onto the floor. 
4) Getting the rear cover/retainer on and off is a bit tricky. Make sure you have a tool with a small enough diameter to push the extractor pin in to take pressure off the cover to get it on and off. I use a flat-blade "greenie" screwdriver. Hold it in place and use your hands to prevent the pins and springs from shooting out. 
5) If you can easily push the firing pin block up and down, I wouldn't bother pullng it out. 
6) Use a long-lasting oil. I like Militec-1 or G96. I think Shooters Choice is too thick for the area inside the slide. Definitely no grease inside the slide. I have never tried slipstream or dry-lube, but I might try slipstream next time. 
7) VERY IMPORTANT: After reassembly, do the safety check of the firing pin as indicated in the manual. If improperly installed (or damaged, etc.), the firing pin may not be retracted and could fire a round when racking the slide. 

This is based on my experience, and yes, the spring did roll off the table the first time and I was on my hands and knees with a flashlight to find it. 

You will be fine.
Good Luck
Cody


----------

